# Scott Skiles is the new coach [merged]



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

*Scott Skiles is the new coach*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...wright,1,4730507.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Skiles will be hired according to reports by the end of the week.

Not a bad move. He's got a great track record, has coached up and coming teams, and he's a tough guy. The effort and tough D will be there before long or guys will be sitting on the bench.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I am pumped!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Scott Skiles seems like a good coach, although, I'm interested in knowing why he isn't coaching anymore. Why was he fired?


To the SUNS MESSAGE BOARD MOBILE!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hmmmm. Not, bad, not bad.

we'll see if the report pans out. Lotta premature, speculative info coming out lately, as we all too well know.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*sweetness!*

this is awesome. i love that dude.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Har. I said this a few days ago. That Skiles was one of the guys I thought the bulls should look at. I think we hired him away from a future with orlando.

He did a good job with the Suns. 

Right now though it's pretty much ABC. Anybody But Cartwright.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Skiles wasn't fired, though he was pressured into resigning

He are some articles that discuss his resignation:

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/skiles_resigns_020217.html

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2002/02/17/skiles_report/

I like the fact that he coached in Europe.

Will also be interesting to see how the Bulls young guards
react to a guard oriented coach


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Scott Skiles seems like a good coach, although, I'm interested in knowing why he isn't coaching anymore. Why was he fired?
> 
> 
> To the SUNS MESSAGE BOARD MOBILE!!!



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2002/02/17/skiles_report/



After a decent 51 win season in his only full season, the underachieving Suns were 25-26 when Skiles stepped down.

It wasn't the coach.

That team of slackers went 11-20 the rest of the way under new coach Frank Johnson.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*pit bull*

you have to love a little pit bull of a coach. like van gundy. i bet skiles will grab and hang onto shaq's leg if he has to.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't have an opinion on Skiles, as I really have never seen him coach. I'd like to see what he can do before I judge him. Hope he has the right tools, though.

And also, I'd like to add that as unpopular as Bill might have been on these boards because of his old school approach; He's a very classy guy and I like his style. We've all bashed him before for some of the things he's done, but bottom line is he wanted the team to succeed just as much as anyone did. He wasn't a great X's and O's type of coach, but I like the fact that he was trying to build character and discipline in his players. Too bad they couldn't see that in him.

An applause for Cartwright. :clap: 

And here's for the future...

:cheers:


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Whatever!!!!!*

give a break and bill do not let the door hit you on the way out.

He could not manage his team or run a pro offense. He did use his players well.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> I am pumped!


Not a candidate that I considered, but a good choice none the less (or so it seems, only time will tell).


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/coachfile/scott_skiles/?nav=page 

Scott Skiles Coaching Profile from NBA.com.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Whatever!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Nobull1</b>!
> give a break and bill do not let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> He could not manage his team or run a pro offense. He did use his players well.


Did you read what I wrote? I stated that he wasn't great with his game plan. I never said he was. Nevertheless, he was a respectable coach. He wanted to bring out the best in this team, it just didn't work out that way. All you did was restate what I had said before. You just argued for the sake of arguing. I sounds as if you dislike Cartwright because it's the "popular" thing to do. My post was more of a compliment on his character, rather than his coaching. Maybe you should read it over a couple of times.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/coachfile/scott_skiles/?nav=page 

Scott Skiles Coaching Profile from NBA.com.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

Best of luck to Mr. Bill! 

I hope he's back as an assistant coach somewhere. He would be an asset with big men who would listen. This team of whiny underachievers needs a kick in the ***. Their sorry play cost Bill his
job. Don't think Pax liked firing a friend.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Skiles is horrible.

51 wins? Yeah sure but the team won 50+ regardless anyway.

Skiles can't communicate with players, has no idea about substitutions, doesn't get along with young players, is way too tough nosed for a coach.

Shawn Marion was scared of Skiles which is one reason Skiles was pressured to leave.
Corie Blount, Paul McPherson, Jason Kidd all had some ungently words for him in the media.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich is the next scott skiles.

LOL


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nothing like bringing in a Spartan to kick some wolverine ***.


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

*Here here!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> And also, I'd like to add that as unpopular as Bill might have been on these boards because of his old school approach; He's a very classy guy and I like his style. We've all bashed him before for some of the things he's done, but bottom line is he wanted the team to succeed just as much as anyone did. He wasn't a great X's and O's type of coach, but I like the fact that he was trying to build character and discipline in his players. Too bad they couldn't see that in him.
> 
> ...


I second those comments on Cartwright. Floyd wasn't the problem either. I think he got a raw deal. He is an intelligent straight forward guy who deserved better. I love to read the messages detailing Cartwright's supposed lack of x and o knowledge. Some of you guys believe you are actually knowledgeable about how basketball is actually played. YOu cant learn it by watching the NBA package or listening to Bill Walton! YOu learn it by playing it and being around it in the gym, for years even! Cartwright had the bedigree. He simply lost some guys on the team. It happened to Doc in Orlando, It happened to Skiles in Phoenix, and it happened to Bill. 
I cannot wait until Skiles maddogs Crawford and Curry for soft Defense. Im sure they will both shrug and say "it must be something personal." 

:uh:uhoh:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It sounds like we got the white, point guard version of Bill, plus hollaring ability. I'm not sure I'm too keen on this move after what I've been reading. A task master with a track record like Riley would work I think, not this. I have to imagine that Rose will still be traded -- we need more defenders for Skiles style of ball.


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

*Yeah we are going to have a problem...*

Until we get some garbage players off the team! Too many wannabe allstars who think they know how to play the game b.c they can dunk! Skiles will simply be a different voice. Most of these guys have heard Floyd (remember him as a players coach?) Cartwright (the big man tough guy with a heart of gold), and now Skiles (Bald Paxson). Paxson needs to give Skiles a chance and get move 2-3 guys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't know if any of you remember Skiles when he played. I remember him well. Here's what I remember about him.

When he was in college, he was a phenominal scorer and passer. He was a short, slow, white guy, though, but he was definately on everyone's radar as a guy to watch. I personally thought he was a shorter version of Larry Bird and thought he'd have been a huge player alongside Bird in Boston. He did everything Bird did (except rebound), but from the backcourt. 

As a passer, he was as good as they come. Jason Kidd, Pete Maravich, and Jason Williams come to mind as guys with similar skill. 

He was a great shooter with range. I think he scored close to 30 PPG for Michigan State, which is a significant accomplishment.

He was drafted by the Bucks (not the Celtics). He hurt his back in pre-season (I believe) and never fully recovered. While his career looked to be over or seriously diminished, he had a handful of very good seasons, scoring in the high teens and dishing 7 or 8 assists per game.

I jokingly compared him to Hinrich in an earlier post. I just thought it was funny that Paxson's first real moves as GM were to draft a white point guard that looks like Paxson and now he hires a new coach who was a white point guard that looks like Paxson (though I think Paxson would like to be as good as either). Hinrich will likely never be in the same league as Skiles was, and probably won't be as good a scorer, either. Not that Hinrich is going to be bad, but rather Skiles was that good. The similarities end with the mythical "basketball IQ" that both have(had). Skiles was sloooooooow, and Hinrich is very quick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More observations about Skiles (other than his resemblence to Paxson).

Cartwright was a big man's coach, who had first hand experience playing in a twin towers scheme with Ewing in NY. 

Skiles was a PG. Is this some kind of admission by Paxson that the Curry/Chandler cornerstones ain't going to cut it and we need to focus more on guard play? If so, it's a huge boost for Crawford's stock.

I'm ambivolent about Siles' hiring as our coach. I liked him very much as a player, but I don't have a good feeling he's going to be able to do much with this team.

I think it's absurd to make any trade before Skiles gets to work out the guys in practice and a few games. Let's have the coach dictate the needs of the team for once.

Finally, the trade falling through with Toronto probably sealed the deal for Cartwright. If the trade had gone through, he probably would have gotten a chance to redeem himself with the new roster.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> More observations about Skiles (other than his resemblence to Paxson).
> 
> Cartwright was a big man's coach, who had first hand experience playing in a twin towers scheme with Ewing in NY.
> ...


I do remember as a player and was really impressed by him too. Most of all I remember his intensity on and off the court, which is surlu what you need.

Only concern regarding Jamal. Skiles is no BS kind of guy and if Jamal had some problem with Bill, I expect even bigger problem between them. Cause if Jamal won't play the way Skiles want him to play, he is going to kill him. No pun intended.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Skiles can't communicate with players, has no idea about substitutions, doesn't get along with young players, is way too tough nosed for a coach.
> 
> .


Sounds like Cartwright.:sigh: :dead: :sour:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Wow, business is about to pick up! I've followed Skiles' career since he played high school ball in Indiana. He is a no-nonsense type of coach. As a former guard, this can be great for guys like JC and Kirk. Some of our young guys better develop thicker skins because he will not tolerate the crap we've seen this year.

Another thing I like is that he is a "non-triangle" coach. Good riddence to the triple post (hopefully).

I wonder what will happen with the staff. I'm sure they would allow him to bring in at least one assistant if he would like. You have to wonder what will happen to a guy like Thornton, who was specifically brought in by BC himself.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like Cartwright.:sigh: :dead: :sour:


I'm sure if he could do things over again in Phoenix, he would chang some things. I'm sure that experience will make him a better coach. 

Best of luck to BC. I hope he gets another shot somewhere down the road. If Floyd got another chance, hopefully he will too.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I look forward to seeing the effects of the change.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i remember skiles getting busted for smokin the hippie lettuce at michigan state,so i guess he has something in common with phil jackson.now we all get to find out what the true problem is.if the team falls on it's face then there are no excuses.funny how floyd may be in the running for coach of the year while the bulls are still a below average team.good luck BC.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I'm indifferent about Skiles as well. I do applaud Paxson for goingoutside of the same retreads or the obvios Doc Rivers or Isiah Thomas.

As for people saying Riley or Sloan or Donnie Nelson, all great coaches ....who aren't AVAILABLE!

It's unfortunate that Paxson and Bill didn't have a chance to work together last year. However, I think Paxson has learned another hard lesson - friendship is for off the court. If a guy isn't getting the job done, he's got to go.


BC is a class act. So is my Dad. Doesn't mean my Dad should be the coach of the Bulls.

i wish Bill the best. He did what his father taught him - "Do your best and then come home". I believe Bill did his best. I believe he learned from this situation and will be an asset to some organization when he decides the time is right. BC wasn't a bad guy, not a bad coach...just not the right coach to get the best out of this group of players.

Good luck to everyone involved.

Go Bulls!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I say let Skiles come in and see what he can do before you judge whether or not he was the right guy for the job.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I have mixed feelings about all this. 

On one hand, I think Scott Skiles is a good coach. In fact I said in another thread that he would be one of my first choices as a potential candidate to replace Cartwright. His teams seemed to play well in Phoenix, and I think he is pretty good in certain areas, that we the fans, felt Bill was lacking in, like designing creative, cerebral offensive and defensive gameplans that utilize the talent we have, and making in game adjustments. Although I will say, I think Bill was a lot better at that stuff than we all gave him credit for. 

But on the other hand, I'm not sure if Bill was really the problem, but rather this was just a move for the sake of making a move, in response to our bad start. I'm inclined to believe that our poor start was because of the lack of readiness of our players, and/or their lack of heart, and our overall roster imbalance. There was not a whole lot that Bill could do about it. And I think he, like Tim Floyd, got a raw deal in that he inherited a team that was relying on too many young players at one time, to ever really be successful. And when the team didn't live up to the artificial expectations that was put upon it by the media, fans, management, etc., they were the most convenient scapegoats for the team failures, when in reality, they took the team about as far as they reasonably could have. And that is purely the fault of management. 

I for one think Bill Cartwright could have been (or possibly will be) a successful coach given the right circumstances. In general, I agreed with the overall philosophy that he tried to install in our team, but our players never bought into it. The million dollar question is whether that was a reflection of the coaching abilities of Bill (if it was, then it was probably the right move to fire him) or a reflection of our players. I guess we'll see pretty soon. 

And it will be very interesting to see how our team embraces Scott Skiles, because I think he and Bill have similar approaches to basketball. Strategically, it may be different, since one was a guard and the other was a center, but the general underlying principles, attitudes, and philosophies that both believe to be essenential to a winning basketball team, and that will serve as the foundation of their coaching styles are mostly the same. And for our sake, I think we better hope that they do respond to Skiles, because if they don't, then I think it probably means that more than anything, the problem with our team is that we have no heart or willingness to sacrifice, in which case, we're really screwed.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

skiles may turn out to be the coach this team needs.but i'm gonna have a wait and see approach.what concerns me is that skiles resigned from phoenix because of what seems to be the same problem with the bulls. the players tuned him out and thought he was to much of a task master.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Whatever!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you read what I wrote? I stated that he wasn't great with his game plan. I never said he was. Nevertheless, he was a respectable coach. He wanted to bring out the best in this team, it just didn't work out that way. All you did was restate what I had said before. You just argued for the sake of arguing. I sounds as if you dislike Cartwright because it's the "popular" thing to do. My post was more of a compliment on his character, rather than his coaching. Maybe you should read it over a couple of times.


Kudos to your compliments of BC. I second that. Some fans think the players are always the innocent. I don't think anybody on this board wanted the Bulls to win more than BC. He was their coach for God's sake why would he not want to see them succeed! It's just that the players didn't buy into his system and he was trying new ones and they failed as well. 
He is a gentleman in how he has handled his firing. Remeber how Tim Floyd was the day he resigned?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I hope Skiles can take this team by their throats and shake them up. They need a big wake up call and I hope he is the guy to do it. If he is as tough as he sounds, the better to teach these guys that this League is for MEN!! Not crybabies, whiners or softees!!!

Let's see how the team performs w/ Skiles before we get too pumped or too dissapointed about the hiring.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree to some extent that BC was as much a victim of circumstance as anything else. So was Dave Wandstedt. So was Tim Floyd. Both of those guys have gone on to better situations. Meanwhile the Bears and Bulls still flounder.

Nonetheless, I think it was time for a change in regime and hopefully Skiles can coax some production from this enigma of a team.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Skiles is horrible.
> 
> 51 wins? Yeah sure but the team won 50+ regardless anyway.
> ...


How soon we forget,

I don't remember anything about Skiles coaching but I do remember the breakup...that was an ugly player v coach ordeal. The type of mess that will keep you from getting another gig for 5 years (which it did). A change needed to be made, but I am definitely going to withhold judgment on this one.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Well, 

we blamed the college coach for not being able to teach pros (floyd)

We blamed the center ex-player CENTER coach for not being able to get his message through to the point guards.

Now we have a ex player POINT GAURD. Will it change things?

Will Jalen suddenly start making shots and realize when he isn't making them to stop taking them?

Will Tyson and Eddy suddenly remember that they are supposed to be phenoms and start playing with some passion (Eddy) and some pro skills (Tyson)?

Will Henrich or Jamal actually become willing (Jamal) or able (Henrich) to run this team that has known nothing but losing?


Problem is, it wasn't all on Bill.

Paxson has started the "scapegoat" agenda VERY early this season. Started with trying to pawn Rose off on Toronto and now Big Bill becomes the change made.

Suffice to say... its time to maybe (just maybe) realize something that will be painful for ALL of us to admit... Maybe our players just aren't that good :uhoh: :sigh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> Well,
> 
> we blamed the college coach for not being able to teach pros (floyd)
> ...


Hopefully Skiles is just the start, Johnny P has a hell of a mess to clean up. I am hoping Jalen is the next one into the wood chipper. 

Can we burn Krause's banner yet?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wait. So Corie Blount had problems with Skiles in Phoenix?

Uh. Oh.:no:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Wait. So Corie Blount had problems with Skiles in Phoenix?
> 
> Uh. Oh.:no:


OK, point made, nobody cares about Blount. But, Jason Kidd is infaliable in my book. Everything he does is conducive to winning. I put Kidd along with Stockton, and Jordan in a catagory where if they have a problem with a coach you listen.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, point made, nobody cares about Blount. But, Jason Kidd is infaliable in my book. Everything he does is conducive to winning. I put Kidd along with Stockton, and Jordan in a catagory where if they have a problem with a coach you listen.



CCCP,

You didn't just say that Kidd is infallable, did you? 

Jason Kid, the guy that beat up his wife? Puh lease......Or Penny Hardaway...the primadonna that wasn't ever as great as his commercials?

Come on .... The blame is often a mixture of both. Kidd got a new start in New Jersey and made the best of it. Penny isn't worth a Penny, but he's not whinning anymore. Our players get a new start.........So let's give Skiles a new chance.

Hell, even Floyd got a new chance, as will Big Bill.

We all just need to sit back and give it some time - atleast 2 or 3 games:laugh:


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

If people will remember, Kidd's problems in Phoenix weren't all on the court.

His off the court wife beating were in large part behind his trade.
If I'm not mistaken, Kidd was already gone when Skles stepped down.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth....:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> You didn't just say that Kidd is infallable, did you?
> 
> ...


Nice post chifan. Kidd has his personal issues in Phoenix, and also pushed Cleamons out of Dallas as well. Kidd has been stellar in Jersey, but no where near that before


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Having watched him as an assistant under Ainge and then as a head coach - I think the Bulls were better off with BC. But that is my own personal opinion speaking. It seemed as though the players lost respect for him, as they just seemed to become a shadow of him - dull & uninspired, with only a "guard's" POV!


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

I dont know much about Skiles as a coach either. So i cant really comment.

But i do remember Skiles had the best pass i've ever seen in college basketball. I think it was the NCAA tourney, it was a 3 on 1 fastbreak, he was looking to his left, brought the ball from right to left looking like he was going that way but wrapped it around his back and dropped it off to the guy to the right. You just had to see it, it was like 10 years ago but i still remember it, actually the only thing i really remember him for :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, if this is true, I've got a lot of mixed feelings.

Outwardly, Skiles seems to have a similar attitute towards players as Cartwright, and it's one that led to recriminations and the idea that he was "tuned out" by younger players. Not good.

Another angle I heard at the time was that Skiles kind of wanted to walk away from the Suns as much as they didn't like him. That is, he was less than fully committed. I don't have a source for that, just my recollection of what I read at the time.

On the other hand, if those claims were true, one would have expected the team to improve without him. Instead they were tangibly worse over the remainder of the season. If they just needed to be "set free" they had a funny way of showing it.

Anyway, he does strike me as a bit more of a "basketball mind" than Cartwright was, although I think Cartwright wasn't the clod he was made out to be. Every team's fans think they have a better idea about how to run rotations than their team's coach. And I like the fact that he's coming from the perspective of a perimeter player. Even with building blocks like Curry and Chandler, I think it's very hard in today's game to base a team on an inside-out approach. To utilize most big men, you first have to get them the ball. There's exceptions to that rule, but they're pretty infrequent. I hope a new approach will invigorate all areas.

Finally, as a fellow MSU alum, I have to say GO STATE!

:gbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: 

(BTW, how the hell someone can actually get in caught smoking weed at State is beyond me. That kinda mights me doubt his intelligence )


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Here's what I remember about Scott Skiles, the coach ...


1. His teams know how to pass the ball.
2. His teams aren't afraid to push the ball up the court.
3. He stresses fundamental team defense.
4. He seems to be a players coach, but provides discipline.
5. He's a guard-minded coach.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, point made, nobody cares about Blount. But, Jason Kidd is infaliable in my book. Everything he does is conducive to winning. I put Kidd along with Stockton, and Jordan in a catagory where if they have a problem with a coach you listen.


Actually I was being serious. If Corie Blount has problems already with this guy... I mean is it so hard to find a coach that doesn't already have a negative history with one of our guys?

It's hard to get a clean slate...when you don't get a clean slate.

The plus side is that Skiles has had 5 years to learn his lessons from those mistakes. Much like Tim Floyd, who seems to have learned a thing or two from his problems in chicago.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the court, he knows the game as well as any coach in the league. I don't know what him beating his wife has to do with being able to tell whether a coach is good or not. You could have just as easily jumped on ***** Jordan.

I don't think we are viewing this acquisition differently. Both of us are taking a wait-and-see aproach. This is more directed to the minority who think this move is all sunshine and posies.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Skiles a fireplug?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=may_peter&id=1669985



> Scott Skiles. A fireplug, Skiles replaced Danny Ainge in Phoenix and that was your basic attitudinal 180. He would have the same impact on the Bulls. Skiles is a midwestern guy (Plymouth, Ind., and Michigan State) and was being talked about for the Orlando job after Doc Rivers got fired. The guy was 37 games over .500 in parts of three seasons with the Suns, so he must know something about the profession


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice post chifan. Kidd has his personal issues in Phoenix, and also pushed Cleamons out of Dallas as well. Kidd has been stellar in Jersey, but no where near that before


Maybe Clemons wasn't cutting it either, I haven't seen him getting job offers.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Bill had become too patient with his players. He wasn't much of a communicator either. The players took advantage of these traits. I suspect Skiles will treat the players like professionals. At the same time I also believe he'll expect production that's commensurate with their pay rate, present and anticipated.

To support this change in management's approach to the players Paxson told the squad in Dallas that the days of management responding to the players is over and that from now on the players will respond to managent (per Pete Meyer on WGN TV tonite).

Sounds like its time for the younger players to grow up and a certain veteran player to discontinue his whining ways.

If it is Skiles you can bet he'll have Paxson's full support in terms of who plays, how much they play and when they play. And as a guy who doesn't shy away from the occasional in your face confrontation, my guess is that those who don't meet management's expectations won't play at all.

I'm looking forward to a huge change in the team's attitude. And if that doesn't occur, then I'm just as eagerly looking forward to a turnover in personnel. Either way I think we've seen the last of "the same old Bulls."


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I will say this,

Thank god for some new blood. Its nice to see the organization stepping outside of its incestuious comfort zone and looking outside the team for a coach.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

You think Skiles will bring that Western Conference mentality with him? I'll bet we've seen the last of the triangle, a system that only worked with veteran players. I think we'll see a lot more of what the Bulls showed in the 4th quarter of the Kings game: get it up the floor and score.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.news-star.com/stories/071098/spo_bulls.html 

Check out this article from 1998 about the Bulls talking about Carlise, Silas, Skiles and Rothstein and Floyd...we picked the worst one of the bunch of course.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Clemons in Dallas

Skiles in PX

And don't tell me noone heard the Kidd/Scott issues in Jersey...

Kidd is hardly a coaches guy.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i for one am happy that there is some change here that will hopefully give us a big kick in the butt and go upwards. Hopefully skiles saw some of the same stupid stuff weve been seeing and hell put the right game plans in action.

if this doesnt work we can see whats available in the summer as far as coaches. ive always been a skiles fan myself so i think he'll do a good job.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> Clemons in Dallas
> 
> Skiles in PX
> ...


Neither was Jordan till he found Jackson,

Are you taking Scott's side in the debate? Scott has always came of as an abrasive ego-maniac. Maybe theres a reason it hasn't been peaches and creme between him and Kidd. If Kidd was in LA or Utah would he ever have any issues? I get the feeling he demands more because he knows better.

Note, I was referring Byron Scott in this post, not Scott Skiles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm willing to give Scott the benefit of the doubt.

Unfortunately, its mid-season, and too late to implement a new system in Scott's image. Maybe next year. Hopefully he can milk the best out of whatever roster he has or Pax can trade for and do _something_ to salvage this wash/washout of a season. There is an _awful_ long way to go.


----------



## blizzaw665 (May 23, 2003)

Skiles isn't going to help this team.
This team has dug itself a hole, and similar teams that come to mind are Memphis, Miami, and Orlando. No hope.
Bringing 4 players from the championship era back into the franchise in some form is living in the past. Trading three of your best players for a slightly better player with a max contract for 6 more years is a mistake. Keeping Jalen Rose on the roster is a mistake. Trading him for anything less than 15-5-5 is a mistake. Drafting a pf to backup your best player with your #4 pick, when 3 other positions are in desperate need of help is a mistake. Trading the #1 pick for a high schooler is a mistake. Shaping a franchise around two high schoolers is a mistake.
Is something wrong with Chicago sports? I could do this sort of analysis, albeit much longer, for the Bears. I wish I could become GM of the Chicago Bulls. I may not have the credibility of Paxson, but then again, Cruz Bustamante didn't have the credibility of Arnold Swarzenegger, but everyone knows he'd be the better governor.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

I like Skiles and I like the attitude he will bring, although I'm not sure he will last here for more than a few years. 

I found this quote at http://www.slamonline.com/links/archive/november2001/

QUOTE OF THE YEAR: "We're trying to win a game. This isn't about you. Grow up." -- Scott Skiles to Penny Hardaway


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

another skiles quote... and an article by marty burns 

Scott Skiles (Pho coach), who has been practicing with his team, on the
possibility of returning to play: "My problem would not be, 'Can I play 
in the game?' It would be, 'Can I get up the next morning?' That's one 
of the reasons I stopped playing. I got tired of crawling to the 
breakfast table the next morning."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ZQ--?slug=backinbusiness&prov=cnnsi&type=lgns

ok... link doesnt work but its on yahoo or cnnsi.com


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Neither was Jordan till he found Jackson,
> ...


Jordan's coaches loved him. To a man. This includes Smith, Knight, Lougerly, Collins and Jackson.

It's hard to think of a coach that Kidd really got along with. 

If BC had to go, I am just glad that it's not a failed retreat, and the guy has a mind for basketball, and he has performed at the highest level.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't know if the choice of Skiles was the right one but I have to applaud Pax's strictly business approach. He fired his teammate, which was something that was probably difficult to do. He was very decisive in selecting a replacement coach very quickly after. The message is clear. First of all, it's a sharp break from the previous era where Krause would stick with his coaches whatever happened. Pax wants some results, and if it requires him being a hard a**, he'll do it. 

Not sure it will work but I think it's the right way to go about it. Next, I really hope he gets rid of jalen quick. His attitude is a huge weight on the team. I'm sure there's a number of decent deals out there for him.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> I dont know much about Skiles as a coach either. So i cant really comment.
> 
> But i do remember Skiles had the best pass i've ever seen in college basketball. I think it was the NCAA tourney, it was a 3 on 1 fastbreak, he was looking to his left, brought the ball from right to left looking like he was going that way but wrapped it around his back and dropped it off to the guy to the right. You just had to see it, it was like 10 years ago but i still remember it, actually the only thing i really remember him for :laugh:


That was the sickest pass I ever saw!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

athletes have changed. Used to be a coach like Skiles was the norm. In fact, you think Skiles got up on day and was all of a sudden like that? No. 

When I was kid, Thats the only type of coach I knew. Challenge you to become better. Not stoke any egos. 

Shake up? Well we got it. I liked Skiles for that matter as a player and as a coach. 

We saw what Brown has done in Memphis. Remember it took a few weeks for it to happen. It will here too. No playoffs. But of course, some of us knew that before the season started. 

In defense of Bill. He was not all to blame. But someone had to go. Someone posted on here on a thread that if the trade had gone through, BC would still be here. I thought so. Until Sacremento game. I think that did him in. 

For those who wanted Bill gone you got your wish. I just hope some of you who wanted Bill gone are not now complaining about Scott as a coach. Be careful what you wish for as Dabullz has been trying to tell us when it comes to the Toronto trade. Same can be said of Coaches, except this change is a reality.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Everyone is talking about Scott Skiles as though it was a done deal. I listened very closely to all of the local newscasts last night and only one station even mentioned Skiles, and then, only within the context of being viewed as a "leading candidate." Were earlier reports premature?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Jordan's coaches loved him. To a man. This includes Smith, Knight, Lougerly, Collins and Jackson.
> ...


I just wanted to make clear that my last post was about Dennis Scott not Scott Skiles. It's not that I'm opposed to the hire. I am for a move, but am approaching the change with reservations. After five years of loosing I am not going to go light a fire cracker up my butt becuase we hired a coach that has an inconclusive track record.

In reference to Jordan--didn't he have run in's with Stan Albeck and Kevin Loughery. I was always under the impression that this was ultimately what got them fired. Also, that he was ambivalent about the Collins firing...it wasn't till Jackson arrived that he threw his weight behind a pro coach.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/coachfile/scott_skiles/?nav=page

*A native of LaPorte, Ind.,* Skiles led Plymouth High School to the Indiana State Championship in 1982, scoring 39 points in the championship game. An outstanding all-around athlete, he set a national prep record for most consecutive home runs by hitting four in a row for Plymouth.

If he came from La Porte (my hometown and where I will be driving back to tomorrow, and I will be going through Plymouth on the way), he's gotta be good. And no, I don't know Scott Skiles, but I do remember him well playing baseball and basketball at Plymouth.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Skiles to be named Bulls Coach*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...right,1,4730507.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

DALLAS -- Fired late Sunday in a phone call from general manager John Paxson, Bill Cartwright left his hometown of Sacramento and boarded the team charter, arriving here about 2 a.m. Monday.

Eight hours later, after little sleep, Cartwright held an emotional meeting with his coaching staff members, all of whom will be retained when the Bulls hire Cartwright's replacement. Former Phoenix coach Scott Skiles is the front-runner.

Cartwright then met with his players, whom he thanked in a brief speech before emotions again surfaced. Finally came a commercial flight to Chicago, for which Cartwright endured a two-hour delay.

Please do not post full articles. Posting a link and a short clip is fine. Also, if a thread on almost exactly the same topic already exists, please most there instead of creating a duplicate topic. Thanks!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Everyone is talking about Scott Skiles as though it was a done deal. I listened very closely to all of the local newscasts last night and only one station even mentioned Skiles, and then, only within the context of being viewed as a "leading candidate." Were earlier reports premature?


I don't think the reports are pre-mature, it's just everyone here is actling like it's a done deal for some reason.

I don't get it myself.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

*It's believed that toughness will take the shape of Scott Skiles, expected to be named the Bulls' next coach at a news conference Friday. A deal had not been reached as of Monday night, according to a team insider, but both sides were working toward an agreement.*

http://www.suntimes.com/output/sports/cst-spt-bull25.html

This sounds a little more reliable. So while its not a done deal, Modrowski is reporting that substantive negotiations between Paxson and Skiles are underway.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> The type of mess that will keep you from getting another gig for 5 years (which it did).


Sorry folks, 

It was only two years out of the league according to the Times. This is makes me feel marginally better about the acquisition...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> In reference to Jordan--didn't he have run in's with Stan Albeck and Kevin Loughery. I was always under the impression that this was ultimately what got them fired.


Stan Albeck and Kevin Loughery both got fired b/c they let MJ free-lance too much for the Jerry's taste. Both the coaches, Loughery especially, were tighter with MJ than manangement. Also, Stan got in trouble when MJ was coming back from his broken foot and was supposed to be kept on a strict watch as to how many minutes and seconds he played.

So, MJ got along with his coaches. The only person he ever tried to get fired was Krause.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

If the Bulls can land Skiles he will be a really nice acquisition. I would expect the team to improve dramatically after the All Star break. This team isn't nearly as bad as it's record indicates. But, they need someone who can lead them and make sure they are prepared for everygame, from a coaching standpoint. This Bulls team has only looked prepared for about 3-4 games all season. Skiles should change all of that. Immediately, the starting lineup will change, the rotations will change, our offensive schemes will get some tweaking and finally change, our defensive rotations will be better. I think, all in all, we will be surprised at how good of a team the Bulls can be with a real coach at the helm. This isn't intended as a knock on BC, but he just didn't make the right choices for the Bulls.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I have heard Steve Lavin is a name that is out there as well? Heard that on a national radio show earlier this morning....


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

As far as I can remember, Kidd (and teammates) did not actually 'clashed' with Scott Skiles in Phoenix, but had different opinions on how to run the offense. Kidd favored the up-tempo game (which proved to be the most effective way to bring out Kidd's value in New Jersey) whereas Skiles prefered more of the half-court offense becaue he thought only a successful half-court O can bring a team deep into the playoffs. He was right but Kidd wasn't wrong, either. The Suns did have the personnel to run effecive half-court O last time but unfortunately the two main ingredients, Penny and Googs, were always injured, thus that left Kidd alone to create with a bunch of average players, thus led to some second-guessing and Skiles got fired eventually, partly because of this.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I would prefer the Czar over Skiles. After reading Fratello's comments in the Trib and reading Sam Smith's small description on him, I'm starting to really lean in his direction.

He develops offenses and defenses that suits his players strengths which is very good and something Cartwright never did. He's won and has experience. He's my pick.


----------

